# Wolf /Blue Star vs DCS/Dacor



## matty84 (Feb 10, 2014)

Re-modeling our kitchen and need a 36 in 6 burner cooktop for our island.  Wolf and Blue Star seem to garner very positive feed back, but DCS and Dacor seem very similar but cheaper.  I am also troubled by the idea of going open burner or sealed burner from a cleaning perspective.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## matty84 (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, heard that even if there is a problem CS is awesome.


----------

